
Show HN: Tuleap – Open-source application lifecycle management - matemaz
https://demo.tuleap.org/
======
andybak
"Invalid Password Or User Name"

~~~
matemaz
You need to click on one of the three buttons and you'll get an automatic
login that will get you on a demo project. Scrum, Kanban or Waterfall. Happy
to help with any additional information

